# What I learned about tipping



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

So I've been curious just like everyone else how this tipping thing is going to work. Well today I took 3 Uber's as a pax. This was my experience.

First ride was a short one and I feel like crap about it. I told the driver I was going to tip him through the app because I wanted to try it out. Well I happened to be using an Uber gift card. It didn't let me tip. I got this message









I really feel like crap about it. He probably thinks I was messing with him. But now I know that tipping isn't available when paying with gift card.

Next ride I Made sure i used credit card. I got this right after the ride










For those thinking that Uber would make it hard to tip, I got these reminders after each ride








I was really impressed with that reminder. I had tipped cash.

Now as far as tipping later if I forget, I didn't see an option in the app. This is my last ride of the night.










So you can't tip thru the app after the ride of you don't do it right away. But I did get this email reminding me to tip.










Again I was impressed with this email reminding me to tip. I gave him a cash tip but I did go through the steps and confirmed that I can I fact tip him even now. But through link in email, not thru the app.

These are my findings. Hope they help.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

don't forget the heater filter.....shouldn't have to remind you every 88 days....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

day tripper yeah... said:


> don't forget the heater filter.....shouldn't have to remind you every 88 days....


Haha. Haven't used heater in a few months so I keep snoozing that reminder


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

whats a heater filter?


----------



## PURPLEFAB (Jul 9, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> whats a heater filter?


Yeah, what is the Heater Filter? Please


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe Thanks for that sampler. Good to know Uber made some effort into the tipping option.



PURPLEFAB said:


> Yeah, what is the Heater Filter? Please


It's a spongy-like apparatus that filters out heaters. duh!  No heaters will get past that filter.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> So I've been curious just like everyone else how this tipping thing is going to work. Well today I took 3 Uber's as a pax. This was my experience.
> 
> First ride was a short one and I feel like crap about it. I told the driver I was going to tip him through the app because I wanted to try it out. Well I happened to be using an Uber gift card. It didn't let me tip. I got this message
> View attachment 136848
> ...


Very impressive indeed and thanks for the information. Refreshing to see some of the effort going into the new tipping function and any post that is not the usual "uber screws everyone" post.

Thanks again!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Change Keurig filter


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> So I've been curious just like everyone else how this tipping thing is going to work. Well today I took 3 Uber's as a pax. This was my experience.
> 
> First ride was a short one and I feel like crap about it. I told the driver I was going to tip him through the app because I wanted to try it out. Well I happened to be using an Uber gift card. It didn't let me tip. I got this message
> View attachment 136848
> ...


I know this is an old comment but I think it's important to express my increased hatred for all of those worthless ingrates who received frigging REMINDERS on their phones about tipping me and then didn't! Seeing it so blatantly- no avoiding or ignoring the reminder- makes me just despise every worthless cheap stingy pax even more.

I feel like this level of anger and hatred surging through my veins isn't healthy at all. I just want them all to be attacked by mountain lions that haven't eaten for 4 weeks.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I know this is an old comment but I think it's important to express my increased hatred for all of those worthless ingrates who received frigging REMINDERS on their phones about tipping me and then didn't! Seeing it so blatantly- no avoiding or ignoring the reminder- makes me just despise every worthless cheap stingy pax even more.
> 
> I feel like this level of anger and hatred surging through my veins isn't healthy at all. I just want them all to be attacked by mountain lions that haven't eaten for 4 weeks.


That's mean. Really? Mountain lions just for some measly tips? Come on. Let's just hope they be run over by some driverless cars.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I 


Julescase said:


> I know this is an old comment but I think it's important to express my increased hatred for all of those worthless ingrates who received frigging REMINDERS on their phones about tipping me and then didn't! Seeing it so blatantly- no avoiding or ignoring the reminder- makes me just despise every worthless cheap stingy pax even more.
> 
> I feel like this level of anger and hatred surging through my veins isn't healthy at all. I just want them all to be attacked by mountain lions that haven't eaten for 4 weeks.


think it is clear that a tip is not included at this point. The passengers just don't want to tip it seems. And that is good as it is not required.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I know this is an old comment but I think it's important to express my increased hatred for all of those worthless ingrates who received frigging REMINDERS on their phones about tipping me and then didn't! Seeing it so blatantly- no avoiding or ignoring the reminder- makes me just despise every worthless cheap stingy pax even more.
> 
> I feel like this level of anger and hatred surging through my veins isn't healthy at all. I just want them all to be attacked by mountain lions that haven't eaten for 4 weeks.


freakin poetry!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe I hope you changed that filter! 

Julescase I know you're holding back. Tell us how you REALLY feel. 

Uberfunitis I agree. Pax have been trained not to tip at this point.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

And now apparently they've added a % offer for tipping.

I've been receiving odd tip amounts such as $7.30 and $4.04. 

Haven't taken Uber as a pax to see this option yet. Would be interested in seeing how the tip screen looks now.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

MHR said:


> And now apparently they've added a % offer for tipping.


It has its pros and cons.
Pros: I notice on longer (higher fare) trips, the percentage yields larger tips. What would have been a usual $5-10 tip would bring in $10-20 tips.
Cons: That short min fare trip that would yield a $2-5 tip now brings me $1-2 tips.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DocT said:


> Cableguynoe I hope you changed that filter!


Close.

I deleted the stupid reminder.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> So I've been curious just like everyone else how this tipping thing is going to work. Well today I took 3 Uber's as a pax. This was my experience.
> 
> First ride was a short one and I feel like crap about it. I told the driver I was going to tip him through the app because I wanted to try it out. Well I happened to be using an Uber gift card. It didn't let me tip. I got this message
> View attachment 136848
> ...


Thats' all fine and dandy. BTW, did you change the heater filter and would you like to tip the heater filter salesperson?



Uberfunitis said:


> I
> 
> think it is clear that a tip is not included at this point. The passengers just don't want to tip it seems. And that is good as it is not required.


You being here, not required!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> You being here, not required!


Thank you for your suggestion, I think I will decide for myself on that one.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Thank you for your suggestion, I think I will decide for myself on that one.


You have already clearly established the inability to make intelligent decisions.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> That's mean. Really? Mountain lions just for some measly tips? Come on. Let's just hope they be run over by some driverless cars.


Yes we have mountain lions in Los Angeles and if you think a 9-lb house cat can do damage (which they CAN - I have scars on my arms and hands from childhood cats to prove it), just imagine what a 160-lb, 3" clawed beast can do to the flesh of a human being. Especially when they're hungry. 

Every cheap, entitled, and lilCindy-esque pax deserves a face-to-face with Mr. Hungry Cougar. Just one meeting will do the trick.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Yes we have mountain lions in Los Angeles and if you think a 9-lb house cat can do damage (which they CAN - I have scars on my arms and hands from childhood cats to prove it), just imagine what a 160-lb, 3" clawed beast can do to the flesh of a human being. Especially when they're hungry.
> 
> Every cheap, entitled, and lilCindy-esque pax deserves a face-to-face with Mr. Hungry Cougar. Just one meeting will do the trick.


Wow Jules your parents really scarred you with pets. First the hamster "face off" now the cat. Good goodness.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> So I've been curious just like everyone else how this tipping thing is going to work. Well today I took 3 Uber's as a pax. This was my experience.
> 
> First ride was a short one and I feel like crap about it. I told the driver I was going to tip him through the app because I wanted to try it out. Well I happened to be using an Uber gift card. It didn't let me tip. I got this message
> View attachment 136848
> ...


Gave him the old tip you in the app did ya? With a Stache like that he deserves a finsky.


----------

